# hey all! ::waves and blushes::



## AnGeLNS363 (Mar 24, 2005)

wanted to introduce myself... i'm Caitie (AnGeLNS363 on MUA) and i'm fairly new to MUA and Specktra... but i'm excited and i wanna get to know people better!


----------



## mac_obsession (Mar 24, 2005)

Welcome Caitie! I hope you enjoy it here. If you have any questions please dont hesitate to ask!


----------



## jamiemeng (Mar 24, 2005)

welcome Caitie to specktra.


----------



## PnkCosmo (Mar 24, 2005)

Hi Catie!! Welcome!!


----------



## Janice (Mar 24, 2005)

Welcome to specktra Catie!


----------



## Jessica (Mar 24, 2005)

Welcome to Specktra!!


----------



## user2 (May 6, 2005)

Hi!

VuittonVictim (a.k.a. Linda) welcomes you to Specktra!

Have fun here!


----------

